# Palest Champagne in the Cosmos!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Heheee... a slight exaggeration in title but still, this girl is so very very pale, and I adore her!! I need see if I can breed more like her! hehee



















When she was a youngling, she was white, I thought she was going to be silver when she matured, but apparently not. She has such a gorgeous delicate colour, its hard to capture it on camera. And she has the lovely pinky shade that good chams have too.

Colour comparison with her sisters (You may remember baby pictures of these three in the grass, the Dove girl is Carnival)










The girl looking up is the girl in question, the girl at the top is her champagne sister, and the girl hiding is Carnival, her dove sister.

Now the question is, how did it occur? Are the same things at work that turn a dove into a silver? Is she a silver that simpley carries cham and shows it delicately? Questions questions! hehe But i'll say this, she is not like any colour i have bred before, and i see alot of chams and silvers! Its like she is a cross between the two! hehe
She will be bred back to her Cham father, to see if anymore of her colour occur.

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Could she be a/a b/b d/d p/p or a/a b/b C/c p/p?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Definately no blue involved, but I would like to think this could be what pe lilac could look like.

And it is perfectly possible she carries Albino, one of the mom's did carry it too. Personally I think albino is what turns dove into silver, but people have argued otherwise hehee

I'll see what happens when she is bred back to daddy!

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Actually, I looked at mine and I think she's lighter than yours:



















Apple and $5 note for color comparison. The sheet is white.



She is a/a b/b d/d p/p, I think (pink-eyed lilac). She was bred overseas. If she was shown, she'd be close to the perfect shade of champagne. But I don't like to show mice I didn't breed myself.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It may be the camera, but she just looks silver to me Jack! And i think too pale to be shown as a cham.

I think this girl I have would be too pale too, but i am so tempted to take her along to the next show i go to and have judges look at her and tell me what they think! lol

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd call it pink-eyed bone; it sounds like yours is supposed to be a different genotype, though. And she doesn't seem to have the pale bluish cast of a silver.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Was she bred from my line Willow? If so, that would explain it on it's own. The champagne in that line is as variable as the dove and it could well be down to those same pale modifiers that are giving me so many pseudosilvers.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, it must be the screen because she is a very "warm" but delicate color in person.

Finnmouse: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... pagne.html says that proper champagnes are a/a b/b d/d p/p.

moustress, PE bone is something all together different from what we're dealing with here.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have Creams, she is darker than them! hehee

And def doesn't have the silver shade, she has a delicate pinky shade like a cham.

And no Sarah, there is no Blackthorn in her at all!

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, Jack, I know that. Champagne is always going to be a difficult color to agree on, as each breeder and each juadge will have a slightly different notion of what is the 'just right' shade or the best genotype.

I think you should take another look at that linked page you put up, though.

My champagnes are mostly aa bb C* D* pp so I'm used to a shade that's considerably darker and more like dove. I do occasional get champagnes that are almost as light as silver, but with the pinkish cast. I've never tried the b^c in the mix; I guess that's where the golden cast comes from, right?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

bc and b are usually synonymous in practice, sort of the same way Avy and Ahvy are.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

My champagnes are aa bb pp too. Most of them have no albino in them at all, its just they have been bred for years to be lighter.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it ok i Just think she is really really pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No question at all but that they are pretty. I like all three of the ones you showed, Willow. The nice golden champagne is especially yummy.


----------

